# Sorry we've been gone!



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello!

I'm so sorry Widget and I haven't been around for a while! I got a new job and got busy with my Etsy sites and just kind of got behind! I plan on trying to be around a little more!

Widget is still doing fine! Yes, he still has wee wee feet! :lol: He seems to be coming out of his little shell more and more too!  We had a bad storm rip through town and our power was out for several days, but seemed to weather it just fine! 

Looking forward to being back!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome back! Hi Widget!!!


----------

